# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  quick way to make money???

## tvl

hello,
i'm looking for a way to make some quick money on the internet (paid to click or something but not that i have to click months for like 0.20euro)

does someone know a good site that actually pays ? (or a good app on smartphone)

if you do can you please tell me how much you already earned?

it has to be possible to put the earned money on paypal btw

----------


## olverr

I don't recommend you to trust this person....

----------


## francisbaud

There are rarely ways to make a lot of money easily. Unless it's something nobody thought about or something more risky (investing money). Because if something like this existed other people would likely have found this method (so many people, especially in poorer countries, try to find ways to make some money online, by farming gold in MMORPGs for example). What works is answering to surveys. Or compose write-up or articles for blogs. Or translate / correct texts. But you would likely earn a lot more by simply working at the minimum wage for 40 hours a week.

----------


## jackmor1

Thanks for sharing more info!

----------

